# Need for speed Carbon Installation problems



## Vraltezor (Jul 26, 2008)

Hi, sorry i just came because i needed something, i promise id see if i can help others out.

Anyways, i got Windows Vista on my pc, and i am trying to install Need for speed Carbon, and when i push the install button it says "CDkey stopped working" And here is what it lists in details:

*Problemsignatur:
*name on problem: APPCRASH
Program name: Need for Speed Carbon_Code.exe
Programversion: 1.5.4.0
Timestample: 43061b70
Fail modulename: ntdll.dll
Fail module version: 6.0.6000.16386
Timestample for fail module.: 4549bdc9
exceptioncode: c0000005
Exception (Forskyding) Shooting?: 0002e48e
OS-version: 6.0.6000.2.0.0.768.3
Landestandard-id: 1030
others information 1: e51a
others information 2: 4c0d4d78887f76d971d5d00f1f20a433
others information 3: e51a
others information 4: 4c0d4d78887f76d971d5d00f1f20a433
________________________________________________________________

I've been googling to problem for 3 hours straight with no breaks. and it drives me insane! i've tried everything!

please help )


----------



## tom6049 (Aug 6, 2007)

Did you look for (and install) any patches?
http://largedownloads.ea.com/pub/patches/NFS/carbon/

Did you try running the game in compatibility mode?
1 Right click the Need For Speed: Carbon executable.
2 Click 'Properties.'
3 Click the 'Compatibility' tab.
4 Check the box 'Run this program in compatibility mode for:'.
5 Select "Windows XP (Service Pack 2)"
6 Click 'Ok'...then try


----------



## Vraltezor (Jul 26, 2008)

the game is not installed now it just says "This program was not prepared for this project" An EA:error wich i neither can find anything off.


----------

